# Soil nitrogen level indicator



## Darrenc (Oct 2, 2021)

Just sharing what has worked for me when applying any nitrogen fertilizer.
About two years or so ago I stumbled across a YouTube video where they were using aquarium test strips to provide some sort of indication of the nitrogen levels in soil using nitrate ppm. So I decided to test the approach. I started one early spring by locating the darkest green patch of grass in my back yard. This patch was in a location where my dog had urinated the whole winter, in fact to my surprise this area stayed dark green all winter long. I used this as the starting point since I knew it was loaded with nitrogen but not enough to burn the grass. I then tested other parts of my lawn where the grass was much lighter in color. The test seemed to work! The results showed a corresponding difference on the aquarium strips nitrate test. Now I test my lawn almost weekly before spoon feeding it a fast release nitrogen. I adjust the amount of nitrogen based on the results, always sure to water it in.

Here's the video for any that are interested.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Not sure any of that will apply to warm season grasses.. there's a specific generic amount and suggestions from soil tests. Your cool season grass has completely different needs.

Zero reason to have a correlation or scale.. you simply apply as needed, snd adjust based on your growth needs.

Adjusting your fast release nitrogen needs to dog pee spots is interesting though.

Edit: Mods moved this to soil subsection.


----------



## Darrenc (Oct 2, 2021)

Sorry didn't mean to imply that it was for warm season grass as I have successfully used this process for my cool season grass only. It simply works. I don't have to worry about how much of my nitrogen (slow or fast) has leeched from excessive rains. You're right, I simply test and apply as needed. My grass is dark green and I have yet to burn it.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I mentioned warm season because that's where you originally posted.

As for testing, glad you find something to make you feel comfortable with applying nitrogen. Most people can just visually look at their grass, and the last application timeline and decide if it's appropriate or not.

As for burning, if you apply the correct measured amount, apply it in a manner that's consistent and you irrigate it, you won't burn. There's no reason for a test each time, as again, it's visual.


----------



## Darrenc (Oct 2, 2021)

No worries, the test is super easy and very quick. Visual never worked for me since grass can change in appearance for a variety of reasons, the test helps me to rule out a nitrogen concern. Maybe one day I'll get to your level of expertise but for now I'll have to stick to what's easiest for me.


----------



## magnumx2k (3 mo ago)

Darrenc said:


> Just sharing what has worked for me when applying any nitrogen fertilizer.
> About two years or so ago I stumbled across a YouTube video where they were using aquarium test strips to provide some sort of indication of the nitrogen levels in soil using nitrate ppm. So I decided to test the approach. I started one early spring by locating the darkest green patch of grass in my back yard. This patch was in a location where my dog had urinated the whole winter, in fact to my surprise this area stayed dark green all winter long. I used this as the starting point since I knew it was loaded with nitrogen but not enough to burn the grass. I then tested other parts of my lawn where the grass was much lighter in color. The test seemed to work! The results showed a corresponding difference on the aquarium strips nitrate test. Now I test my lawn almost weekly before spoon feeding it a fast release nitrogen. I adjust the amount of nitrogen based on the results, always sure to water it in.
> 
> Here's the video for any that are interested.


Thanks for your share.
I've been interested to use aquarium nutrient test kit for soil test, but found no data or experience about it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I will check out the video, but want to add another resource. Here is a comprehensive document on soil Nitrogen testing using a high quality test strip. Deadlawn posted it originally: https://www.paceturf.org/member/Documents/0109.pdf
This article is geared more toward avoiding N levels that too high, but the same principles apply. In it, they recommend a specific test strip, which I purchased but have yet to use.

Thread link: Nitrogen in Turfgrass Health and Stress

Nitrogen probably needs to be tested fairly often, or at least strategically, as it varies over time.

We are on the right track though. Testing soil N levels ourselves is probably the way to go.


----------



## Darrenc (Oct 2, 2021)

Green said:


> I will check out the video, but want to add another resource. Here is a comprehensive document on soil Nitrogen testing using a high quality test strip. Deadlawn posted it originally: https://www.paceturf.org/member/Documents/0109.pdf
> This article is geared more toward avoiding N levels that too high, but the same principles apply. In it, they recommend a specific test strip, which I purchased but have yet to use.
> 
> Thread link: Nitrogen in Turfgrass Health and Stress
> ...


Great, don't forget to post your findings.


----------

